# Baby Class Steam Wand



## Jamtart (Jan 5, 2009)

I really fancy dabbling in a bit of basic "latte art" but am having major difficulties with getting the right consistency of milk.

The baby class I have just bought comes with a black plastic push-on spout on the end of the wand and I'm not sure if it's the spout or me that's the problem!

I follow all the techniques on the countless videos out there but the milk always turns out with the bottom of the jug full of hot milk and the top of the jug filled with foam bubbles about the size in an Aero.

Is there any way using this frother spout to do latte art?


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

I am having exactly the same trouble with my Gaggia. I keep reading about the upgrade to the Rancilio Silvia steam wand, but not sure how easy it would be to fit and whether it would make much difference.

Hopefully someone will have some pearls of wisdom?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Gents. The black thing is an auto "frother". These where good when the domestic market thought "froffy coffees" where the be all and end all of home coffee.

All you have to do is remove the black plastic bit, along with the red O ring (for ease of cleaning) and you'll be steaming micro foam in no time. Just be sure to use the smallest jug you can as the steam velocity isn't great. If you go to your nearest kitchen store you should be able to find a 0.4Ltre strieght sided pitcher (make sure its a good sharp spout though)

Good luck, and let us know how you get on! Photo's would be good!

Regards

Lee

P.S. If you want helpfull tips and suggestions for good milk and or latte art then please don't hesitate to ask. There are loads of great baristas on here tht will do their best to help.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I will give it a go. As you touched on it in your post, is there a better type or brand of milk for effective microfoam?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Cravendale gives pretty consistent results Matt

What milk are you using at the moment?


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Just bought some Cravendale, but have been using generic Tesco semi skimmed. I will have another play tomorrow and see what happens. I would have a go now, but I think I need decaf if I am going to hit the gaggia at this time of night.

Thanks again,

Matt

Ps is there a chance that I could spend a little time shadowing / learning a bit more about the whole process some time? I am in Essex and in easy range of London if anyone would tolerate a newbie geek for a few hours when they work.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Tescos semi is generally very inconsistant. If you can't get hold of cravendale, a normal full fat will give you much better results than Semi. Go to http://www.coffeegeek.com There is a whole section on milk. Not only does it cover technique it explains the science and composition of the milk. It's really important to understand this to steam and texture well.

Good luck and keep us informed.

If you're ever in Devon, I'd be quite happy to let you sit in on a training session.

Lee


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Same if you can ever make it up to the Midlands, would happily let you pull some shots and some milk etc in the shop after hours

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Matt, where is Essex are you?

I will be in Barking on Monday and possibly free in the afternoon.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Matt, where is Essex are you?
> 
> I will be in Barking on Monday and possibly free in the afternoon.


Hi Glenn,

Very kind offer, but alas I am up to my eyeballs for most of the next week or so. I am happy to travel a fair distance to get a little tuition on the art of coffee, and I would obviously pay for any coffee / milk / other stuff I used as I am not after a complete freebie.

I think in the longer term I want to move into the direction of running a small cafe, preferably motorcycle friendly as I am a member of several clubs and a keen biker.

I guess this thread should be moved to an "I have a dream of working with coffee" thread?









Matt


----------

